# Esterbrook Eyedropper



## apple320 (Feb 5, 2010)

Trying another eyedropper












Chris


----------



## dow (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful pen, Chris. I'm really enjoying looking at the pens you're creating.  If I can ask a question or two, how does an eyedropper pen differ from a converter pen?  Also, how are you doing the inspection window on your pens and do they have to be of the same material as the rest of the body?

Thanks,
dow


----------



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2010)

An eyedropper pen has no converter or cart.  The threads are sealed so the ink does not leak out of the pen.  This one holds 500 cc of ink if I am reading my scale right lol.  The body is made up of 3 pieces with the clear window and then two other pieces joined together.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 8, 2010)

apple320 said:


> An eyedropper pen has no converter or cart. The threads are sealed so the ink does not leak out of the pen. This one holds 500 cc of ink if I am reading my scale right lol. The body is made up of 3 pieces with the clear window and then two other pieces joined together.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Chris


I like the shape of your section, did you make it?  Also, what are you sealing the threads with?


----------



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Section*

The section is from an Esterbrook J model  
I threaded it and then made the body to match.

I seal them with Silicone Lube from the dive shop.

1/4 oz is still almost full and it is 2 years old.

Chris


----------



## dow (Feb 8, 2010)

apple320 said:


> An eyedropper pen has no converter or cart.  The threads are sealed so the ink does not leak out of the pen.  This one holds 500 cc of ink if I am reading my scale right lol.  The body is made up of 3 pieces with the clear window and then two other pieces joined together.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Chris



Yes it does, Chris.  Thanks.  If I can ask another questoin.  In the case of the window, are you just butting up the separate pieces and gluing them prior to drilling and turning, or are you using some type of a mortis and tenon approach and epoxying that?  Also, Are you sure that's 500cc? that sounds a lot like a heavy pint to me. :biggrin:


----------



## apple320 (Feb 8, 2010)

The clear has a male thread on both ends and the two other ones have the matching female.  I then epoxy them together and then turn.

It takes 500 of what ever is marked on this needle as I have to fill it 5 times to fill the pen lol   My waterman takes 100 so this one is 5 times as much ink.

Cheers


----------



## BobBerk (Feb 9, 2010)

apple320 said:


> The clear has a male thread on both ends and the two other ones have the matching female.  I then epoxy them together and then turn.
> 
> It takes 500 of what ever is marked on this needle as I have to fill it 5 times to fill the pen lol   My waterman takes 100 so this one is 5 times as much ink.
> 
> Cheers


Just to try and clear things up. It's probably a measurement of units per ml. So most likely holds 5 ml.
Very nice looking pen. So how do you go about refilling a pen like that?(probably obvious, but been a long day)


----------



## apple320 (Feb 9, 2010)

*How to fill eyedropper*

You screw out the section and then dill the body with ink and make sure the threads are sealed with silicone lube so the ink does not leak out.

Chris


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice.I like the window.Look forward to the next one.Todd


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Another great looking pen Chris . You really should show these pens in the "Show off your pens" forum , they would get allot more exposure there , also you might consider entering the Freestyle contest going on over in the Birthday Bash forum .


----------

